# diarrhea/loose stools in fledgling



## kinetic (Jun 29, 2003)

I am concerned about Horace and would appreciate some help. He has had diarrhea/loose stools for about a week now. He does not appear sick at all, is alert, eating, drinking, playing and cuddling. I am overwhelmed by the info on pigeon diseases and did find some pics of paratyphoid stools which look like his, but I am not sure. He is currently eating soaked puppy chow and only tiny amount of damp seed as he doesn't have much intrest yet in swallowing any grit. He is about 22 days and a feral abandon or orphan. He is my 1st pigeon and though I have learned alot in the last 2 weeks, I feel very naive and want to do him well, he has burrowed into my heart. Thank you


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Do not worry too much, sometimes pigeons get loose stool, and act perfectly fine. I have 2 babies right now that have loose stool. Sometimes there is an imbalance in the intestines and they need good probiotics, they need to replenish the good bacteria. I have a new digestive aid for my pigeons called Forco,it's all natural and not only feeds the intestinal bacteria, but adds critically needed digestive enzymes. If the diarrhea doesn't go away and you see them less active, get a stool sample to the vet, medication may be needed.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I forgot to mention, do change the diet. Horace may be ready for a good pigeon seed mix. you can try feeding it to him by hand. He will become interested if you move the seeds around with your fingers. He may not need the wet seeds or puppy chow, anymore, and that might also be giving him the runs.(Excuse the termonology) and yes, get him some probiotics. I have a friend who takes care of all injured wildlife and baby birds, and injured birds (including pigeons )in our area, and they all lack in good gut bacteria. She has successfully raised a two day old pigeon with baby bird formula and lots of Solgar probiotics


----------



## kinetic (Jun 29, 2003)

Thanks so much for the help,. Do you think a Feed store would have the Pigeon mix or probiotics you are speaking of? When I found Horace I checked our "superpetz" store and they had nothing tho it didn't surprise me since the are a domestic pet store. I live in a small town but we do have a feed store the next town over. Otherwise do you have a link to a supply place on the net ? Appreciate your time--Jennifer


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Jennifer,

Try the feed store .. they are much more likely to have what you need than the pet store.

Terry Whatley


----------



## cynthia ark (Jun 21, 2003)

Hi, Jennifer!
This is probably a silly question, but are you squeezing out the excess water from the puppy chow before feeding? I have seen excess water in feed sometimes give the appearance of loose stool in baby birds. The other suggestions sounded very good. Also you might ask if the pet or feed store has Zupreem or Monkey Chow. It is also very good. (see your other thread) If you can't get pigeon mix, wild bird seed (minus sunflower) or something like Universal Diet Seed will do for awhile, in a pinch! A little seed can be mixed in with the other food, too.
Good luck, cynthia ark


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

When my squabs were about that age and being fed by the parents we had a severe case of "wet nest". Thr droppings were so wet and plentiful that the nest got soaked every day. The parents were feeding them and were apparently drinking too much and so passing too much liquid to the squabs so the parents got probiotics and vitamins.

Cynthia


----------



## kinetic (Jun 29, 2003)

I do blot the puppy chow with a paper towel as squeezing it turns it into mush, but I have a question , what is monkey chow ? I have seen it spoken about here but figured it truly was "monkey" food LOL and didn't think a pet store would have it ! I will check the feed store Monday AM, BUT yesterday by mistake Horace did not get his lunch (I work nites and no one thought to feed him) and he ate his little bowl of soaked parakeet seed ALL BY HIMSELF !!!! I was so proud of him Thanks again to all of you for being so nice and a great help. I dont think I could do this without you all--Jennifer


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't think the pigeon seed should be soaked, but rather put in water for about five minutes and then draining it before you give it to him. It sounds like he is ready to pick up seed by itself. You can get the probiotics usually thru the pigeon supply places, like Global, they have products like Micro Master that is easy to mix in water. You can also get Solgar powder at the health food store, or the capsulated powder - and pull the capsule appart and mix it in the wet(not soaking) seed. I usually mix the Forco (probiotic & enzymes) in a lb. of feed along with yeast and just a little garlic oil in a clear clean plastic bag and shake it up! The probiotic sticks to the seeds and they eat it! It definitely gets rid of the "wet droppings"

I hope this information hasn't overwhelmed you. You can check health food stores for Forco, for pets.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 29, 2003)

Hope I am not being a pest but I have a few more questions re above; Are Monkey chow and Zupreem baby pigeon food or can Adults eat it also ? AND are probiotics (? Solgar) the same as a digestive aid ( ? Forco), AND would I have to order on line or might a feed store have them ? I apologize for all the ?'s and posts but I can't believe how much this little guy means to me !!

------------------
Jennifer M Lockard


----------



## kinetic (Jun 29, 2003)

Thank you Trees Grey, Horace is starting to eat seed. Checking the time I think you and I posted at the same time. You have answered some of my ?'s and I appreciate it. I am not overwhelmed just feeling "lost" Concerning 1 lb of seed; is it a couple drops of garlic oil per lb ? and how much and what kind of yeast ? I need the recipe LOL--Jennifer


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have never heard of monkey chow, except when feeding Iguanas, so someone else will have to answer that. The Forco is a pro-biotic but also includes digestive enzymes, where Solgar is just Probiotics that stimulate good gut bacteria growth. I have just started the FORCO for the birds and I like it.If you can't find it in health food stores, I doubt you will find it in most pigeon supply stores, because it is an all natural supplement. You can call them at this # 1-800-830-9979 to find a local distributor in your earea.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi ! Sorry about that. You don't need a lb. of pigeon grain for Horace. Just make a quarter of a lb. Use just a little garlic oil, enough to wet down the seed so the yeast and probiotic will stick to it. You can get different kinds of yeast like Brewers yeast from the pigeon supply store. Use very sparingly , 1/4 of a teaspoon, because Horace is still a baby. Pigeon supply places also offer the yeast in pellets but mine refuse it. This mix gives them yeast, which provides alot of b-vitamins, the digestive aids in probiotics, and the garlic oil purifies their blood, and keeps intestines healthy and kills parasites.
It really rips! At first they don't really care for it, So don't overdo the garlic, but they will start to eat it and eventually they clean their plate. I make enough for just a morning feeding, and do not keep if any is left over in the afternoon.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 29, 2003)

Thank you, Thank you !!! one more question--if I get the Forco, do you mix it with their feed, or is it fed seperatly ? If mixed with seed (thinking of 1/4 lb amount ) about how much since I am guessing this is used for people also ??-Jennifer


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You use only 1/4 of a teaspoon-per bird of the FORCO. I was given the instructions over the phone 1 teaspoon per six pijjies but you always start with a little more-per instructions. so, a 1/4 teasp. is fine for Horace. Mix with pigeon seed with a little garlic oil-yes it might be a little more then a drop,, so it sticks to the seeds, you can serve it that way and ad brewers yeast, too. You can purchase the garlic oil from a pigeon supply store as well as the yeast.
Shake it all up in a bag...good luck with this..feel free to ask anymore questons

Treesa


----------



## kinetic (Jun 29, 2003)

Thanks so much, I'm sure there will be more questions along the way !!!


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

You can get the brewers yeast from wal-mart in the pet section (I get the kind for dogs and cats)

Mary


----------

